# M*A*S*H  Bloopers



## Bosco578 (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3OXdEGr91E


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL funny have you anymore


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 13, 2008)

*MASH blooper:*

"KLING" brand bandages in their supply room/romance tent.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 13, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> LOL funny have you anymore



I think there is some more on youtube.


----------

